#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Γενική κοιτόστρωση και άνωση

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Το κτήριο είναι υπό κατασκευή;

----------


## Evan

σαν να λέμε αντιανωσική πατέντα;
το νερό θα κατακλίζει το χώρο και μετά θα φεύγει λογικά όταν υποχωρεί ο υδροφόρος ορίζοντας, αυτές οι τρύπες θα πρέπει να μην βουλώνουν κλπ κλπ

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς το πρόβλημα της άνωσης θα υφίσταται μόνο κατά τη φάση της κατασκευής.
Μετά την ολοκλήρωσή της και λόγω του μεγάλου βάρους του κτηρίου θεωρώ ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εκτός και εάν το βάρος δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο.

Για να μην έχουμε άνωση κατά τη φάση της κατασκευής έχουμε δύο επιλογές:
α) ή καταβιβασμό του υδροφόρου ορίζοντα με τη χρήση αντλιών
β) ή εκτόνωση του νερού με τη διάνοιξη οπών όσων απαιτούνται στο μέγεθος που απαιτείται

Το (α) εμπεριέχει τον κίνδυνο να χαλάσουν οι αντλίες, να κοπεί η παροχή ρεύματος κ.λπ.
Το (β) είναι πιο σίγουρο αλλά εφαρμόσιμο μόνο μετά την κατασκευή της θεμελίωσης και του υπογείου. Μπορεί βέβαια και ίσως είναι το ορθότερο να συνυπάρχει με το (α) ως δικλείδα ασφαλείας.

----------


## majakoulas

> και στη φάση λειτουργίας έχει πρόβλημα εκτός και αν οι αντλίες βρίσκονται συνεχώς stand by.


Αυτό για να συμβεί θα πρέπει το συνολικό βάρος του δομήματος να είναι τόσο μικρό ώστε να είναι η άνωση μεγαλύτερη από ιδίο βάρος.
Αυτό σε κάτι υπόγειες δεξαμενές μπορεί να συμβεί, σε σπίτι πολύ δύσκολο.
Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.

----------


## georgecv

> *rigid*,μερικά σχόλια σε *γενικές γραμμές*:
> 
> Οι οπές θα μπορούσαν να εκτονώσουν την πίεση. Αλλά συνήθως ένας από τους λόγους που γίνεται η κοιτόστρωση είναι η στεγανοποίηση του υπογείου (δημιουργία "κλειστού κουτιού") οπότε με τις οπές χάνει τη χρησιμότητά της. Σε περίπτωση έντονου προβλήματος (πχ πολυώροφο υπόγειο σε παραθαλάσσια περιοχή), θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει εξωτερικά φρεάτια (ακόμα και σε απόσταση) *για** τον υποβιβασμό της στάθμης του υ.ο. με μόνιμες αντλίες.*



Ο υποβιβασμός της στάθμης του Υ.Ο. είναι επικίνδυνος για τις γειτονικές οικοδομές διότι έτσι δημιουργούνται καθιζήσεις .Όταν υπάρχει έντονο πρόβλημα με την άνωση σε περιοχές με υψηλό Υ.Ο. τότε συνήθως αυξάνεται το πάχος της κοιτόστρωσης.

----------


## Xάρης

*@georgecv*
Αν πρέπει να θεμελιώσουμε στα 2μ και έχουμε νερό στο 1μ, τι κάνουμε;
Δεν υποβιβάζουμε τη στάθμη του νερού στα πχ 3μ; 

*@rigid_joint*
Από στατικής πλευράς αν το δούμε. Ποιο είναι το μέγιστο φορτίο που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε μια κοιτόστρωση και δεν εννοώ πόσο αντέχει η πλάκα ανάλογα με τον οπλισμό και το πάχος της. Μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί φορτίο μεγαλύτερο από την επιτρεπόμενη τάση του εδάφους;
Αν συνυπολογίσουμε την άνωση, δε θα έπρεπε να μειώσουμε και τις αντιδράσεις που κατεβάζουν τα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

rigid κατ' αρχήν μιλάμε για κατοικία?Κ πόσο κάλυψη?Κανένας πλούσιος ή κανένας φτωχός ιδιοκτήτης?

Διότι αν ο Υ.Ο. είναι τόσο ψηλά,τότε φίλε μόνο σε λύση διαφραγματικού τοίχου θα πας για να καταφέρεις να θεμελιώσεις.Κ μιλάμε ΜΟΝΟ για περίπτωση πλούσιου ιδιοκτήτη πλέον.........για φτωχού,το είπα κ σε άλλο θρεντ στο μηχανικός,παρατάς το οικόπεδο κ φυτεύεις ραπανάκια,ή το πουλάς σε κάποιο ανυποψίαστο.......ΔΕΝ υπάρχει άλλη λύση πλην του διαφράγματος,*ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ.**Και,φυσικά,στη φάση λειτουργίας,ΜΟΝΙΜΕΣ αντλίες.*

Βάλε με το νου σου πόση πλημμύρα θα έχει το σκάμμα χωρίς το διάφραγμα.........θα αναγκαστείς να σκάβεις μέχρι να σου πεταχτεί από το σκάμμα κάνας Κινέζος.........που σημαίνει ΠΟΛΥ βαθιά λόγω καταπτώσεων........αλλιώς,επιφανειακή θεμελίωση με υπερυψωμένο ισόγειο.ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ,ούτε ανώσεις,ούτε σκαψίμματα ούτε τίποτα.Ρίχνεις μπετό όπως είσαι,μην κουνηθείς καθόλου!Με το διάφραγμα,το υπόγειο θα κοστίσει όσο 2 κατοικίες,αν δεν πας να φτιάξεις υπόγειο 2.000 τετραγωνικά το διάφραγμα δεν συμφέρει!

@Χάρης:φίλε ο Υ.Ο. ΔΕΝ υποβιβάζεται τόσο εύκολα........ακόμα κ να το πετύχεις,κανείς δεν μπορεί να εκτιμήσει τα αποτελέσματα της υποβίβασης......

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> υποβιβασμό σε φάση λειτουργίας μόνο με αντλίες ξέρω, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος (πλην ίσως στεγανού σκάμματος όπως με το διαφραγματικό τοίχο που λέει ο zavi)


Πολύ σωστά τα λες φίλε μου,υποβιβασμός *ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΦΑΣΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ* με αντλίες.Σε φάση κατασκευής όμως?*ΜΟΝΟ* διαφραγματικός τοίχος..........εκτός κ αν τα νερά δεν είναι τόσο ψηλα.........*Ο-Π-Ω-Σ-Κ-Α-Ι-Δ-Η-Π-Ο-Τ-Ε γεωτεχνική μελέτη* σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις........

----------


## noutsaki

να συνεισφέρω λίγο στην κουβέντα.
αυτό που είπε ο παναγιώτης ισχύει!μεταλλικό κτίριο στην ζάκυνθο γνωστής αλυσίδας σούπερ μάρκετ, πριν  χρόνια, εφαρμογή άνωσης και....ζουπ όλο το κτίριο μπατάρισε.(στην φάση κατασκευής μην παρεξηγηθώ!!)ήμουν πολύ μικρός και δεν θυμάμαι σχεδόν καμία λεπτομέρεια γνωρίζω πάντως ότι γινόταν απάντληση υδάτων για παρα πολύ καιρό (εργάστηκε γνωστός μου σε αυτό).

----------


## camelot

Εμπειρία πριν απο 22 χρόνια στην παραλιακή οδό της Θεσσαλονίκης πλησίον της Σχολής Τυφλών. Η οικοδομή που θα κτιζόταν ήταν μεγάλη σε επιφάνεια (περίπου 800 τ.μ. κάλυψη) και  θα είχε Καταστήματα και 6 Ορόφους. Αποφασίστηκε η Κοιτόστρωση. Η υποστύλωση κανονική σε κάνναβο των 4-5 μέτρων κατά χ και y. Σκυροδετείται όλη η Θεμελίωση  και καλουπώνονται τα υποστυλώματα του Υπογείου, δηλαδή αμέσως μετά την κοιτόστρωση. Για το θέμα της άνωσης αφέθηκαν οπές Φ100  περίπου 4-5 σε όλη την επιφάνεια των 800 τ.μ. Φρεάτια με αντλίες δεν τοποθετήθηκαν. 

Πρίν ολοκληρωθεί η σκυροδέτηση των υποστυλωμάτων παρατηρήθηκαν ρωγμές στην κοιτόστρωση οι οποίες μέσα σε τρεις μέρες διευρύνθηκαν και άρχισε να αναβλύζει νερό. Οι εργασίες διακόπηκαν. Αποδείχθηκε ότι οι οπές για την εκτόνωση της άνωσης ήταν ανεπαρκείς. Αποτέλεσμα: ξυλώθηκε όλη (ΟΛΗ) η κοιτόστρωση και επανακατασκευάστηκε με οπές και αντλίες όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω (Χάρης). Όταν σκυροδετήθηκε η νέα κοιτόστρωση τρεις φορές την ημέρα παίρναμε διαφορικές καθιζήσεις σε 30 περίπου σημεία με όργανο που είχε εγκατασταθεί μονίμως στο εργοτάξιο και με το  Excel σχεδιάζαμε τρισδιάστατα την ανισουψή επιφάνεια της κοιτόστρωσης η οποία μολονότι λειτουργούσαν οι αντλίες και ανάβλυζε νερό από τη διάνοιξη των οπών παρουσίαζε ανομοιόμορφη ισορροπία. Η οικοδομή κτίστηκε και πήρε όλα τα φορτία της. Έκτοτε δεν παρατηρήθηκε καμία περίεργη συμπεριφορά. Σήμερα υπάρχουν δύο αντλίες στο Υπόγειο σε αντίστοιχα φρεάτια για την άντληση των υδάτων στην περίπτωση ανόδου του Υ.Ο.
Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα εγώ από αυτή την εμπειρία είναι: όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκε το φαινόμενο της άνωσης υπάρχει μόνο κατά τη διάρκεια κατασκευής του έργου. Όταν το κτίσμα παραλάβει όλα τα φορτία η άνωση δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα. Εξαιρούνται οι μικρές  και ελαφριές κατασκευές. Ίσως και κάποια βιομηχανικά κτίρια, όπως ανέφερε ο Παναγιώτης.

----------


## camelot

Σωστά Λάμπρο. Ανέφερα το περιστατικό όπου κατά την εκτέλεση των εργασιών οι λίγες οπές που είχαν αφεθεί στην επιφάνεια των 800 τ.μ. της κάτοψης, δεν είχαν εκτονώση την άνωση με αποτέλεσμα να ρηγματώσει η κοιτόστρωση. Σήμερα δεν υπάρχει άνωση λόγω των αντλιών. (Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχουν αφεθεί και κάποιες οπές με κλίση προς τα φρεάτια των αντλιών).

----------


## majakoulas

Η άνωση προφανώς και υπάρχει στην κατάσταση λειτουργίας. (όχι σε οπές αλλά σε μή ύπαρξη οπών)
Τα φορτία που κατεβάζουν τα υποστυλώματα δεν μεταβάλλονται, είναι τα ίδια είτε έχεις νερό είτε όχι.
Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι οι τάσεις του εδάφους, οι οποίες με ύπαρξη άνωσης, είναι μικρότερες. (Ισορροπία δυνάμεων στο στερεό σώμα).
Η άνωση είναι ανάλογη του βυθιζόμενου όγκου, ο βυθιζόμενος όγκος είναι ανάλογος της κατανομής των δυνάμεων στα υποστυλώματα.
Επομένως η άνωση είναι μία επιφανειακή φόρτιση προς τα άνω με κατανομή όμοια με αυτή του βάρους και όμοια με την κατανομή της αντίδρασης του εδάφους.
Το άθροισμα άνωσης+έδαφος θα είναι το ίδιο, σαν να είχες μόνο έδαφος. Άρα η κοιτόστρωση δέχεται πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια φορτία και άρα ίδια εντατικά μεγέθη.
Για αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα ότι μόνο σε ανατροπή ή υπερύψωση ελέγχεις άνωση.

Τώρα το φαινόμενο της καθίζησης μάλλον δεν οφείλεται στην τελική ισορροπία, αλλά στο γεγονός ότι φορτίζεις ένα κορεσμένο έδαφος με άλλο βάρος, επομένως παίρνει τις καθίσεις του (το έδαφος στερεοποιείται μόνο με την βέλτιστη υγρασία και όχι κορεσμένο). Σε αυτή τη θεώρηση που κάνω συνηγορεί και το παράδειγμα που αναφέρθηκε ότι προβλήματα καθιζήσεων είχαν κατά την κατασκευή και μόνο, και μόλις επιβλήθηκαν τα τελικά φορτία σταμάτησε.

Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου που είχα ασχοληθεί με περίπτωση υδροφόρου, είχες δύο θέματα:
1) Αν βάρος κατασκευής μικρότερο από εκσκαπτόμενου εδάφους, δεν έχεις αστοχία εδάφους αλλά ελέγχεις υπερύψωση και ενδεχόμενη ανύψωση πυθμένα εδάφους λόγω πλευρικών τάσεων από το διπλανό έδαφος.
2) Αν βάρος κατασκευής μεγαλύτερο από το έδαφος που έβγαλες, έλεγχο καθιζήσεων κατά την κατασκευή.

Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση έκανες καταβιβασμό υπόγειου υδροφόρου με τα πηγάδια και αντλίες, και είτε σχεδίαζες με συνεχόμενο καταβιβασμό με μόνιμα αντλιοστάσια ή έκανες στεγανολεκάνη.

----------


## camelot

Να πω και μια ανάλογη εμπειρία ακόμη. Πάλι στη Θεσσαλονίκη σε δυτική συνοικία. Στο οικόπεδο υπήρχε πηγάδι το οποίο σε βάθος 4-5 μέτρων είχε νερό. Πριν γίνει η εκσκαφή του σκάμματος θεωρήθηκε (εσφαλμένα) ότι έπερεπε κα κλείσει το πηγάδι που βρισκόταν σε απόσταση 7-8 μέτρων από το περίγραμμα της οικοδομής. Φέραμε σκυρόδεμα χαμηλής ποιότητας (τότε υπήρχε το Β120) και γεμίσαμε το πηγάδι με σκυρόδεμα. Σκάψαμε στα 3 μέτρα περίπου για την οικοδομή, δηλαδή ψηλότερα από τον υδροφόρο ορίζοντα. Μόλις σκάψαμε όμως γέμισε το σκάμμα νερό που συμπιέστηκε από το κλείσιμο του πηγαδιου και βρήκε διέξοδο στο σκάμμα. Ενώ στην απέναντι οικοδομή που τη σκάβαμε ταυτόχρονα δεν υπήρχε ίχνος υγρασίας. Είδαμε και πάθαμε να βγάλουμε το νερό και να θεμελιώσουμε. Καθυστέρηση μια εβδομάδα με συνεχή άντληση. Τα πρώτα χρόνια παρατηρήθηκε ανερχόμενη υγρασία και στο Ημιυπόγειο της οικοδομής. Μετά από 4-5 χρόνια όμως στέγνωσε το έδαφος και μέχρι σήμερα το Ημιυπόγειο παραμένει στεγνό.
Συμπέρασμα: το νερό είναι μέγας εχθρός όταν υποτιμηθεί η δυσμενής επίδρασή του.
Όταν ο Χάρης ισχυρίζεται ότι από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε έχει απόλυτο δίκιο!

----------


## majakoulas

> Στο σύνολο, σαν ισορροπία στερεού, είναι όχι πάνω κάτω το ίδιο, αλλά το ίδιο ακριβώς.


Το πάνω κάτω αναφερόταν στην κατανομή, το άθροισμα είναι σίγουρα το ίδιο

----------


## camelot

@ majakoulas_

Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου που είχα ασχοληθεί με περίπτωση υδροφόρου, είχες δύο θέματα:
1) Αν βάρος κατασκευής μικρότερο από εκσκαπτόμενου εδάφους, δεν έχεις αστοχία εδάφους αλλά ελέγχεις υπερύψωση και ενδεχόμενη ανύψωση πυθμένα εδάφους λόγω πλευρικών τάσεων από το διπλανό έδαφος.
2) Αν βάρος κατασκευής μεγαλύτερο από το έδαφος που έβγαλες, έλεγχο καθιζήσεων κατά την κατασκευή._

Έχεις βιβλιογραφική πηγή γι αυτό που γράφεις?

----------


## majakoulas

Προφανώς και μπορεί να το έγραφες fotis, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχα δει και σχήματα για την ανύψωση του πυθμένα.
Θα ψαχτώ και θα επανέλθω

----------

